# Press release, pictures, sketches, etc



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf_2014/audi-tt-coupe-und-audi-tts-coupe


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

JohnLZ7W said:


> http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf_2014/audi-tt-coupe-und-audi-tts-coupe


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks really good! I'm pretty sure this will be replacing the wife's MK2 when these come out here in the States. 

Since there is no need to speculate anymore hopefully the drama queens will get over it and move along.


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

yip said:


> Looks really good! I'm pretty sure this will be replacing the wife's MK2 when these come out here in the States.
> 
> Since there is no need to speculate anymore hopefully the drama queens will get over it and move along.


Yep! Bang and Olufsen, nice dash, 306HP TTS DSG 4.7 second 0-60(62?), really nice videos in the presskit! Thinking about starting my own countdown as well.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

any news on what's coming to the usa..................... only quattro, only dsg?? thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

BMWDAD said:


> any news on what's coming to the usa..................... only quattro, only dsg?? thanks


No nothing yet. My own take based on the mk2 sales is that we'll get the 2.0T quattro which seems to be DSG only and then probably just the DSG on the TTS as well. _Maybe _we'll also get a manual in the TTS since the S3 for the US is DSG only. I also suspect that any future TTRS will be DSG only worldwide.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite part: 2,712 lbs!!!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I also suspect that any future TTRS will be DSG only worldwide.


One of the Audi executives made the announcement that future RS models would only be sporting DSG. No more manual.
As long as the MKIII RS comes with that turbo VR6, I'm fine with DSG


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I like what I'm looking at so far. Of course, final judgement will be reserved for the showroom when I can actually touch it.

I've had my S5 for just over a year now, but I still miss my 2008 3.2 Quattro. Depending what else is available, the MkIII will be on my short list in a year or two when it comes time to replace the S5.


----------



## ecaedus (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks for the great link it was very informative!

in the press release it says that the new TT features a permanent quattro awd, is this true?? i always thought that the tt will get the newest gen 5 haldex part time awd not the S4, s5 version of torsen awd which is truly permanent. from the description of the system in the release it sounds similar to the haldex, normally only send power to front wheels and will send full torque to rear axle when conditions demand. if its a full time awd with ability to fix torque ratio at 40/60 or 30/70 that be amazing!

not trying to say haldex is bad but i've been driving in a friend's mk2 for quite some time and i just can't stand the feeling of fwd in the car whenever i try to corner fast, like on a HW ramp or canyons. im trying to cross shop between the 235i, tts, s3 and golf r, the tts right now looks amazing both inside out! a permanent awd will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Some have stated this only applies to the 1.8L FWD model*



Converted2VW said:


> My favorite part: 2,712 lbs!!!


.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ecaedus said:


> thanks for the great link it was very informative!
> 
> in the press release it says that the new TT features a permanent quattro awd, is this true?? i always thought that the tt will get the newest gen 5 haldex part time awd not the S4, s5 version of torsen awd which is truly permanent. from the description of the system in the release it sounds similar to the haldex, normally only send power to front wheels and will send full torque to rear axle when conditions demand. if its a full time awd with ability to fix torque ratio at 40/60 or 30/70 that be amazing!


It's gen5 haldex


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like the only way to get a manual with quattro is the TTS. Hopefully this option will be available stateside.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

RabbitTT said:


> Looks like the only way to get a manual with quattro is the TTS. Hopefully this option will be available stateside.


Nice catch… and I agree with you 100%:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ otherwise, I'm keeping my mk1 225


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

